# What is your main 3x3 speedcube?



## CheesePuffs (Dec 2, 2012)

I just wanted an opinion on what speedcubes are most popular. Everyone says this is good that is good etc. and it is all down to personal preference but what is actually the most popular cube? This poll is for 3x3s only. I may have forgotten some cubes so if I have post it down below and I will add it.


----------



## bgdgyfer (Dec 2, 2012)

I would say the popular ones are the Zhanchi and Guhong V1 and V2


----------



## cubernya (Dec 2, 2012)

I use a hybid that has ZhanChi centers and corners with GuHong edges


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 2, 2012)

GuHong V2 (which is now a V1 because my classmates lost some of it's torpedoes, therefore, I removed all the torpedoes  haha )


----------



## pkvk9122 (Dec 2, 2012)

I use GuHong V2, I guess i'll put it down in the others section


----------



## tx789 (Dec 2, 2012)

zhanchi


----------



## CheesePuffs (Dec 2, 2012)

If you have a guhong v2 just put it down in the guhong section because they're essentially the same with a added anti-pop insurance.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Dec 2, 2012)

o2gulo; how the heck do you lose a torpedo? I'd say your friends are getting a little too familiar with your cubes.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 2, 2012)

Fangcun with Dayan screws, springs, and washers. Also has a C4U core.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 2, 2012)

Original Zhanchi with every lube imaginable.


----------



## RubiXer (Dec 2, 2012)

Guhong v2 mainly but also a Wityou


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 2, 2012)

Fangcun with Dayan hardware


----------



## Muesli (Dec 2, 2012)

Define main. I have 3 I prefer.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Dec 3, 2012)

Main speedcube: the cube you find yourself using the most. The cube you would use at a competition. This is for standard 3x3 by the way, not BLD or OH.


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 3, 2012)

usually alpha V for TH and guhong v1 for OH.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 3, 2012)

Mainly Zhanchi, but I also sometimes use my Guhong v2.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 3, 2012)

At the moment my GuHong V2, but I also like my 55mm ZhanChi.
Somtimes I also use my LunHui, but mainly for learning algorithms.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 3, 2012)

Guhong V2, now that my Lubix Zhanchi is useless.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 3, 2012)

For two handed 3x3, I use a Zhanchi Silk that is lubed with Lubicle Normal and has over 50,000 solves on it.


----------



## balloon6610 (Dec 3, 2012)

I use 55 mm. Zhanchi as main and Guhong v1 as backup cube.


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 3, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> o2gulo; how the heck do you lose a torpedo? I'd say your friends are getting a little too familiar with your cubes.




I know, haha. One time it popped though (My friends are very rough turners, it popped even with torpodoes and at tight tension!), The edge exploded, it disassebled, the torpedo was nowhere to be found :/ It happened to me twice, I was really angry. Haha, Maybe I should bring a storebought whenever I'm in school lol.

I lost around 3 torpedoes and yeah, I removed the torpedoes, and It's still fast as hell lol.


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Dec 5, 2012)

dayan guhong v2


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Dec 5, 2012)

55mm Mini Zhanchi


----------



## lcsbiffi (Dec 5, 2012)

55mm Lubix Zhanchi mainly, but I use a f II when practicing slow solves.


----------



## kinghc (Dec 5, 2012)

Lubix Guhong


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 5, 2012)

Using Guhong v2 now, my zhanchi feels kinda crappy and I'm lazy to clean it.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Dec 5, 2012)

Guhong V1.


----------



## mati1242 (Dec 5, 2012)

FangCun with Type C springs.


----------



## InfiniCuber (Dec 5, 2012)

Dayan ZhanChi. Lubed with lubix. It is VERY loose though. But still best cube IMO.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 5, 2012)

I alternate between my Lun-Hui, Zhanchi, and 42mm Zhanchi. I wish I had a white stickerd 42mm Zhanchi.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 5, 2012)

GuHong II


----------

